# PIXIE, does she or doesn't she ?



## Possum Rat (Dec 30, 2012)

Look pregnant ? I don't think so .. but the 8th of this month w/b the 21st day after they were together :

Also some cute pics of her.








__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

She doesn't look pregnant to me--certainly doesn't look three days from popping. You can't even see her nipples which means it'd be a big shock even if she just had a small litter. She is super cute, though!


----------



## Jackie (Jan 31, 2013)

Omg the hair hahaha! Hopefully she isn't especially if the dad was a furry rat. Apparently it can be hard for a hairless mom to take care of furry babies. I forget why exactly.


----------



## Possum Rat (Dec 30, 2012)

Jackie said:


> Omg the hair hahaha! Hopefully she isn't especially if the dad was a furry rat. Apparently it can be hard for a hairless mom to take care of furry babies. I forget why exactly.


Really ? Dad has lotsa hair...I think I did get lucky & she didn't get pregnant. See I thought she was a he..and so the story goes. They spent 2 days & nights together before I determined...thanks to this forum!


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Actually hairless females have issues raising any young, due to the lack of hair they have trouble lactating. 

But yeah she does not look any bit pregnant.


----------



## HelloClarice (Feb 1, 2012)

She looks like you are feeding her well =]


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

She does not look pregnant to me. I have a hairless rat named Molly and she's a little chubby as well. It's just normal for hairless rats I guess since they don't have any fur to look a little chubbier.


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Nope, I would say not pregnant.


----------



## Possum Rat (Dec 30, 2012)

Appreciate the confirmations !
this is my first female, first hairless ( DR ) and the first time I have owned 2 rats @ one time LoL!


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Yay does this mean you get to adopt 2 more babies, a friend for each? Exciting! And am glad she's not looking pregnant...as cute as the babies would be, it saves you a lot of heartache!


----------



## Possum Rat (Dec 30, 2012)

I might breed her when she is older & keeping 2 or 3. Then I would put girls w/ mom & boys w/ dad.
Would love to have a couple of Possum's offspring & adopt out the others. Only problem is I will be VERY picky who I sale to. This is just a personal thing I want to do. The positive is that I would get healthy babies and the negative is anything could go wrong.
Will only breed once. She is waaay too young now & so glad she did not get pregnant.


----------



## PeachPeach (Jun 22, 2012)

Another vote for not expecting, she just looks like she enjoys her meals


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Possum Rat said:


> I might breed her when she is older & keeping 2 or 3. Then I would put girls w/ mom & boys w/ dad.
> Would love to have a couple of Possum's offspring & adopt out the others. Only problem is I will be VERY picky who I sale to. This is just a personal thing I want to do. The positive is that I would get healthy babies and the negative is anything could go wrong.
> Will only breed once. She is waaay too young now & so glad she did not get pregnant.


We do not allow the discussion of intentional breeding anywhere on this forum.


----------



## Possum Rat (Dec 30, 2012)

cagedbirdsinging said:


> We do not allow the discussion of intentional breeding anywhere on this forum.


Well, I won't mention it again. Can't hold it against everyone just because some people are irresponsible.


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

The babies have a good chance of not being healthy, as mentioned Hairless & DR females have a hard time with pregnancies & taking care of their young. Especially if you intend to breed her with your furred boy.I hope you think long & hard before you do anything & consider your ratties health...also I believe you said you got both rats from pet stores? This is another factor to think about before breeding...you can pass on many health issues to the offspring...I believe myco is the big one.Anyway, nobody on here can tell you what to do, they are your pets...just hope you think about it.


----------



## buggsly (Dec 30, 2012)

I agree with everyone else, she doesn't look pregnant.  When my hairless, Rizzo, was pregnant she looked like she swallowed a tennis ball or something similar. You could also see and feel her babies through the skin. Also, not sure if I'm 100% correct, but because your rat has hair wouldn't that make her a mock hairless(like mine), and therefore she probably wouldn't have the same issues as a true hairless. Rizzo raised all 9 of her babies just fine and we experienced no losses.  But anyway, it's not really relevant seeing as she doesn't look pregnant.


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

*sigh* I could have seen that desire/decision coming. :'(


----------



## Possum Rat (Dec 30, 2012)

Korra said:


> *sigh* I could have seen that desire/decision coming. :'(


Oh no, nothing to be sad about..put on a happy face !!!


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Well it is not a really happy thing to be considering. I can understand where you are coming from, but you ought to try to foster a pregnant female and then adopt two of her babies.


----------



## Possum Rat (Dec 30, 2012)

Korra said:


> Well it is not a really happy thing to be considering. I can understand where you are coming from, but you ought to try to foster a pregnant female and then adopt two of her babies.


I don't want to foster a pregnant female & keep 2 of her babies.
I do not plan on obtaining any other rats right now.
I do not want to really have discussions on this any more. - thank you

Let's move on.....I said previously that I would not mention this subject anyomre as it is not acceptabel on this forum, so out of respect ~ I will use this forum for other subjects & other matters as instructed, and keep my personal choices to myself to do what ever I choose to do.


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Alright, I will respect your wishes just as I ask you to respect mine to not "put on a happy face"
Poor ratties stuck living alone now.


----------



## Possum Rat (Dec 30, 2012)

Each to their own. These are my rats and everybody else's rats are theirs.
No one here personally knows each other to tell one another what to do, so let's not judge, lest ye be judged.

I respect everyone's wishes. I know that we all love our critters and that is all that matters.

God Bless


----------



## Maltey (Jun 26, 2011)

The original topic has been discussed and this is now veering off so I'm going to close this thread.


----------

